# yxplayer ou yxplayer 2



## le patriarche (21 Avril 2012)

Bonjour à toutes et tous,

Tout nouveau sur ce forum, je m'y suis inscrit suite à l'achat du dernier IPAD, offert à mon épouse pour son anniversaire.

Nous sommes tous les deux des sexagénaires, novices en informatique donc pas encore suffisamment doués pour en comprendre toutes les subtilités. Ceci pour vous demander de bien vouloir nous pardonner si nos questions peuvent parfois vous sembler simplistes. Merci d'avance.

Le problème rencontré  par mon épouse concerne les pièces jointes dans les mails qu'elle reçoit, ainsi  elle a reçu une petite vidéo au format wmv, après l'avoir téléchargé l'IPAD propose de l'ouvrir avec Quick Time mais rien ne se passe. Après moult recherches sur la toile, j'ai appris que l'IPAD ne pouvait pas ouvrir ce genre de fichiers. Certains internautes conseillent de télécharger, à partir d'Apple Store, Yxplayer. Je me suis rendu sur la boutique d'Apple et j'ai le choix entre Yxplayer et Yxplayer2 . Ma première question est lequel entre les 2, me conseillez-vous ? La deuxième ce «*lecteur*» est-il suffisant pour lire la plupart des fichiers. J&#8217;ai tenté de télécharger VLC, mais ça n'a pas fonctionné. Elle vous remercie par avance pour les réponses que vous vous voudrez bien lui
fournir.


----------



## Gwen (21 Avril 2012)

Yxplayer est seulement compatible iPad et le Yxplayer2 est compatible iPad et iPhone. Donc, je te conseille de prendre le 2 puisqu'il est plus polyvalent 

Tu peux commencer par tester avec la version gratuite en premier même si a l'achat ce lecteur n'est pas bien chère.

En tout cas, bienvenu sur le forum. Et rassure-toi, il n'y a pas de question idiote. Il faut bien débuter à un moment. L&#8217;important étant que tu as fait une recherche avant de demander des conseils.


----------



## le patriarche (21 Avril 2012)

Tout d'abord un grand merci pour ton accueil. Je vais suivre tes conseils dès demain car mon épouse ne pouvant plus se passer de son Ipad ,elle est actuellement en grande discussion avec ses copines. 
Très cordialement.


----------



## le patriarche (25 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,
Je reviens vers vous toujours à propos de l'application Yxplayer2. Juste après l'avoir installée nous avons touché la pièce jointe au mail (au format wmv), une boite de dialogue s'est ouverte nous proposant d'ouvrir la pièce avec ''Player'' et nous avons pu lire immédiatement la vidéo. Aujourd'hui mon épouse a reçu une vidéo du même format en P.J à un mail mais impossible de l'ouvrir. Après avoir procédé au téléchargement ''Quick Time???" quand elle touche la vidéo une boite de dialogue s'ouvre et propose seulement    
"Coup d'oeil" . Parallèlement j'ai reçu de la part de Itunes aujourd'hui même la facture correspondante à l'achat de l'application. Sur cette facture il vous invite à leur signaler tout  problème rencontré avec l'application, ce que je me suis empressé de faire. Leur réponse : Nous ne pouvons pas répondre à votre problème avec un lien pour le site du "Fabricant" en anglais où je suis sensé trouver la solution, excepté que l'anglais et moi !!!de plus pas de"contact" sur ce site.Voilà pourquoi je me retourne vers vous pour m'aider à résoudre cette histoire.
Merci d'avance.
Très cordialement


----------



## le patriarche (25 Avril 2012)

Suite à mon précédent message j'ai recommencé la manip avec Itunes, je vous mets en pièce jointe leur réponse.


----------

